# How do I route a mortise on the router table



## RichardPauli (May 26, 2009)

Hi - I am the new guy and relatively new to woodworking - Can I use the router table (easily) to cut a series of 1" x 3/4" mortises on what will be the corner posts of a pressure treated flower box?
Thanks for the help,
Rich


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rich

You bet,you may need to use a plunge router bit to get the job done.. 

Plunge Cutting Straight Router Bits

MLCS plunge cutting straight router bits

=======




RichardPauli said:


> Hi - I am the new guy and relatively new to woodworking - Can I use the router table (easily) to cut a series of 1" x 3/4" mortises on what will be the corner posts of a pressure treated flower box?
> Thanks for the help,
> Rich


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

An alternative, if you don't have the plunge bit, is to drill a hole to accomodate a straight bit.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't take off more than 1/4" at a time.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, Rich. A very timely question, I am about to perform the same operation on what may be the same or similar project. Did you by any chance download your plan from PlansNow? This is my first attempt at a mortise on the table; up to now I have usually just used a biscuit joint but I think the mortise and tenon is warranted for this project. At first I thought I would use a forstner bit on the drill press, but that sounds like a lot of work and the potential for errors...2 boxes x 4 posts x 4 mortises each = 32 mortises total. Here is how I plan to proceed: Setup the fence to land the mortise at the correct distance from the edge. Place stop blocks on the fence such that the start and end of the mortise coincide with my layout marks. While holding the piece against the fence and lower stop block, tilt the piece into the bit. Push the piece toward the opposite stop block and make the cut. Raise the bit 1/4" at a time and repeat until you reach the desired depth. Should make a nice, repeatable mortise. I plan to round the tenon to fit, or you can chisel the corners of the mortise square. Should be easy-peasy...just waiting on the lumber to dry out...


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Alternatively to the router table, you could make a jig for this also. It could be as simple as routing a slot in a piece of wood and using router bushings that ride inside the slot. Or make one where the base hits some stops to dictate the size like this:








or

Here is another one that could be made by looking at the pic: Shop Notes Mortising jig LINK

I thought I would add that if you are new to woodworking that making loose or floating tenon joints would be easier to make. For one, you rout the mortise on the parts then make separate tenons to fit your mortise. Secondly, you don't have to use as much math by having to add the length of the tenons to your part.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Here is an article that describes it better (with pictures) than I could:

Woodworking Tip: Mortising on a Router Table

I have used this technique to route slots for jigs and it works well once you get the hang of it. It does require that you have a bit with the correct mortise width.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Rich, look in my gallery, quite near the begining, for my mortise jig, very easy to make and one hundred per cent accurate.


----------



## RichardPauli (May 26, 2009)

*Thanks for your suggestions*

Since I asked the question, I haven't had time to work on the project. Plus it has been raining and I am working outside on this one.

Dustmaker: This project might very well be one that is on Plans Now. I have a book of "outdoor projects" that I got from the book club and the plans in it seem to be some of the same ones that I see on Plans Now.

Sorry it took me so long to acknowledge your replies - but I forgot my login info!!
Rich


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rich

Here's a small tip, don't log off the web site (RWS) ,just move to one other web site or just close it,, the cookie will stay in place and will be set to run when you come back the next time..

=======

"Sorry it took me so long to acknowledge your replies - but I forgot my login info!!
Rich"





RichardPauli said:


> Since I asked the question, I haven't had time to work on the project. Plus it has been raining and I am working outside on this one.
> 
> Dustmaker: This project might very well be one that is on Plans Now. I have a book of "outdoor projects" that I got from the book club and the plans in it seem to be some of the same ones that I see on Plans Now.
> 
> ...


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

I spent the last two evenings cutting the mortises for my posts. Two carefully placed stop blocks worked like a charm...took less time than the drill press...and I think results in a nicer cut. I used a 1/2" straight bit and took about 3/8" at a time. I would have preferred a 1/2" carbide spiral upcut, but I don't have one, yet  Just make sure you layout where the mortise needs to be and take into account the width of the bit. For example, my mortise is 2" and since I am using a 1/2" cutter my stop blocks need to be the length of my board plus 1 1/2" apart. Sounds harder than it is, and if you make test cuts on scrap you can nail it down pretty quick. Now to move on to the tenons...I'll probably just round off the tenons with a chisel to match the mortises. I don't have a tenon jig, but I am thinking of clamping 3 or 4 boards together and running the whole lot through on the router table at once. It'll reduce tearout and speed up the process as well.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Rich.


----------



## alittlebit (Aug 19, 2008)

I know these are older posts but for me they are just what the doctor ordered...thanks


----------

